# Happy July 4



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

Just wanted to wish a safe and happy Independence Day to all my fellow Americans on this board. Enjoy your cooking out, fireworks, wild mania, indifference, however you plan to spend the day.

Regardless of how you celebrate, I hope you will take a step back from all the political garbage going on to appreciate all the things we have to be thankful for. For all the nonsense that goes on here in the United States, there are a lot of people around the world who would trade their lives for ours in a heartbeat. I won't smear you with ushy-gushy patriotic stuff but I will say I'm proud to be American. There are a lot worse places to be. And our classical music is pretty rad too. :tiphat:


----------



## Biwa (Aug 3, 2015)

Happy 4th to you as well. Enjoy your brats on the grill :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Happy Independence Day! 

I especially like this day because it's one day where all of my little town turns out into one place and shares not only their talents in music but also in food, and all the churches and civic groups have booths where they hand out water, flags, and baked goods. 

Last year they had a silent auction which featured four tickets to Nashville's art museum. Since nobody in my small town has any culture, nobody bid on them, and I got them for practically nothing. I hope that happens again this year.


----------

